# One set per exercise



## Scary (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi All,

I am considering changing the routine by doing just one set per exercise after warm ups I.e. 1 set of incline press, 1 decline, 1 weighted dip, etc. reps will be in the 6-10 range. 
I am in a slight bulk now but I am thinking of using it in a cut phase as well. One reason for this is time as I am getting to the gym on my lunch hour and maybe another is that at 45 years old, I could probably use more recovery time. 
Does anyone have experience with this? Would I be able to put on mass?

Here is an excerpt from the article and I have also put in the link:
Thanks

_By performing an additional set (50% to 100% more sets) only 0 to 5% more progress will be observed. Each additional set yields even less progress to a point of diminishing return. The time saved with an abbreviated weight training program can often be used more wisely elsewhere in a program. More aerobics should be performed if fat loss, toning, or cardiovascular conditioning is a goal. Duration is a more important component with aerobics exercise. Alternatively, more sports specific training can be performed if improvement of athletic ability is a goal. In addition, more rest can be take between sets if strength is a goal. Finally, more time can be spent recuperating after workouts, decreasing the stagnant or injurious effects of overtraining.

There is less need to divide the body into as many groups when designing a split program. Each muscle group can be worked with greater frequency; more than just once a week as many high volume programs force you to perform. In addition, more rest days can be implemented for greater recovery, as in the case of a two day split workout performed 4 days per week.

Those who are used to a program implementing multiple sets and/or a many exercises are usually skeptical about performing so few sets. Veterans of the old school may not feel confident they will experience gains with less sets and exercises. They had been introduced and grown accustom to traditional training. Some may even react violently at the proposition of incorporating such a abbreviated method of training. They may defend their quaint methods to justify all the time and effort they had spent training at higher volumes throughout the years._
http://www.exrx.net/WeightTraining/LowVolumeTraining.html


----------



## Scary (Aug 30, 2006)

Scary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am considering changing the routine by doing just one set per exercise after warm ups I.e. 1 set of incline press, 1 decline, 1 weighted dip, etc. reps will be in the 6-10 range.
> I am in a slight bulk now but I am thinking of using it in a cut phase as well. One reason for this is time as I am getting to the gym on my lunch hour and maybe another is that at 45 years old, I could probably use more recovery time.
> ...



Any experiences or opinions?


----------



## the_menace (Aug 30, 2006)

What would that routine look like? It will depend on how many overall sets are you doing, how your body adapts to certain sets. For example, my body responds better in the 16-20 sets range per body part per routine (usually a pair). I also think that, that 6-10 range is a little high for 1 set (not counting warmups) but that's just me. I feel like 4-7 range would be a more ideal since you're forcing your muscle to grow in just 1 set.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

One set per exercise is BS, sounds like 1970's Arthur Jones excrement. Read the stickys in the training section and pick a routine from them.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

this has been disproved in numerous studies, many times over.  the fact that it continues to re-surface is just annoying.

    Three sets of weight training superior to 1 set with equal intensity for eliciting strength.

        * Rhea MR,
        * Alvar BA,
        * Ball SD,
        * Burkett LN.

    Exercise and Wellness Research Laboratory, Department of Exercise Science and Physical Education, Arizona State University, Tempe, Arizona 85212, USA. matthew.rhea@asu.edu

    The purpose of this study was to compare single and multiple sets of weight training for strength gains in recreationally trained individuals. Sixteen men (age = 21 +/- 2.0) were randomly assigned to 1 set (S-1; n = 8) or 3 set (S-3; n = 8) groups and trained 3 days per week for 12 weeks. One repetition maximum (1RM) was recorded for bench press and leg press at pre-, mid-, and posttest. Subjects trained according to daily undulating periodization (DUP), involving the bench press and leg press exercises between 4RM and 8RM. Training intensity was equated for both groups. Analysis of variance with repeated measures revealed statistically significant differences favoring S-3 in the leg press (p < 0.05, effect size [ES] = 6.5) and differences approaching significance in the bench press (p = 0.07, ES = 2.3). The results demonstrate that for recreationally trained individuals using DUP training, 3 sets of training are superior to 1 set for eliciting maximal strength gains.

    PMID: 12423180 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

Single- vs. multiple-set strength training in women.

        * Schlumberger A,
        * Stec J,
        * Schmidtbleicher D.

    Institute of Sport Sciences, Johann Wolfgang Goethe-University, Frankfurt am Main, Germany.

    The aim of this study was to compare the effects of single-set and multiple-set strength training in women. Twenty-seven women (aged 20-40 years) with basic experience in strength training were randomly allocated to either a single-set group (n = 9), a 3-set group (n = 9), or a nontraining control group (n = 9). Both training groups underwent a whole-body strengthening program, exercising 2 days a week for 6 weeks. Exercises included bilateral leg extension, bilateral leg curl, abdominal crunch, seated hip adduction/abduction, seated bench press, and lateral pull-down. The single-set group's program consisted of only 1 set of 6-9 repetitions until failure, whereas the multiple-set group trained with 3 sets of 6-9 repetitions until failure (rest interval between sets, 2 minutes). Two times before and 3 days after termination of the training program, subjects were tested for their 1 repetition maximum strength on the bilateral leg extension and the seated bench press machine. Data were analyzed using a repeated-measures analysis of variance, Scheffe tests, t-tests, and calculation of effect sizes. Both training groups made significant strength improvements in leg extension (multiple-set group, 15%; single-set group, 6%; p 0.05). However, in the seated bench press only the 3-set group showed a significant increase in maximal strength (10%). Calculation of effect sizes and percentage gains revealed higher strength gains in the multiple-set group. No significant differences were found in the control group. These findings suggest superior strength gains occurred following 3-set strength training compared with single-set strength training in women with basic experience in resistance training.

    PMID: 11710652 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

and just incase you have recently went through menopause:

    Effects of single- vs. multiple-set resistance training on maximum strength and body composition in trained postmenopausal women.

        * Kemmler WK,
        * Lauber D,
        * Engelke K,
        * Weineck J.

    Institute of Medical Physics, University of Erlangen, Germany. wolfgang.kemmler@imp.uni-erlangen.de

    The purpose of this study was to examine the effect of a single- vs. a multiple-set resistance training protocol in well-trained early postmenopausal women. Subjects (N = 71) were randomly assigned to begin either with 12 weeks of the single-set or 12 weeks of the multiple-set protocol. After another 5 weeks of regenerational resistance training, the subgroup performing the single-set protocol during the first 12 weeks crossed over to the 12-week multiple-set protocol and vice versa. Neither exercise type nor exercise intensity, degree of fatigue, rest periods, speed of movement, training sessions per week, compliance and attendance, or periodization strategy differed between exercise protocols. Body mass, body composition, and 1 repetition maximum (1RM) values for leg press, bench press, rowing, and leg adduction were measured at baseline and after each period. Multiple-set training resulted in significant increases (3.5-5.5%) for all 4 strength measurements, whereas single-set training resulted in significant decreases (-1.1 to -2.0%). Body mass and body composition did not change during the study. The results show that, in pretrained subjects, multiple-set protocols are superior to single-set protocols in increasing maximum strength.

    PMID: 15574068 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2006)

I've tried "one set" per muscle group (Full body) workouts three times a week but I found that doing "two-three sets" per muscle group three times a week works better for me.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I've tried "one set" per muscle group (Full body) workouts three times a week but I found that doing "two-three sets" per muscle group three times a week works better for me.



yea, if I recall correctly, weren't you in the postmenopausaul group?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, if I recall correctly, weren't you in the postmenopausaul group?



Funny guy


----------



## Scary (Aug 31, 2006)

Okay, multiple sets it is...thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## eastbourneguy (Aug 31, 2006)

I have been using a 1 set routine for about 9 weeks now but I guess after reading this I should be using multiple sets.  I am looking for strength and size so how many sets and reps should I really be looking at, I have read on here various articles which range from 6-10 reps per set (but no mention of how many sets) to 20-50 reps per exercise (I guess that's 3x15 or 8x3 etc).  What do you think I should be aiming for, and also is it better to look at lower sets with more reps, or more sets with lower reps????  I'm getting very confused!!

Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2006)

eastbourneguy said:


> I have been using a 1 set routine for about 9 weeks now but I guess after reading this I should be using multiple sets.  I am looking for strength and size so how many sets and reps should I really be looking at, I have read on here various articles which range from 6-10 reps per set (but no mention of how many sets) to 20-50 reps per exercise (I guess that's 3x15 or 8x3 etc).  What do you think I should be aiming for, and also is it better to look at lower sets with more reps, or more sets with lower reps????  I'm getting very confused!!
> 
> Thanks



Try two sets of 6-10 reps per exercise.    If you are doing a full body workout - focus primarily on compound movements.   I would not do more than 16 total sets per workout if you are going three times a week.

Example:

2 sets of squats
2 sets of chins
2 sets of dips or bench
2 sets of SLDL
2 sets of MP
2 sets of Row
2 sets of ab work

That's 14 sets......if you think you need more work - throw in a couple extra sets of your favorite exercise.


----------



## eastbourneguy (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks yellowmoomba,

I am currently doing a three day split, push/pull/legs.  I'll try one to two sets as a warm up with light weight, then two sets of 6-10 with heavy weight, and I guess once I can do two sets of 10 I should be increasing the weight until it gets back to 6?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2006)

eastbourneguy said:


> I have been using a 1 set routine for about 9 weeks now but I guess after reading this I should be using multiple sets.  I am looking for strength and size so how many sets and reps should I really be looking at, I have read on here various articles which range from 6-10 reps per set (but no mention of how many sets) to 20-50 reps per exercise (I guess that's 3x15 or 8x3 etc).  What do you think I should be aiming for, and also is it better to look at lower sets with more reps, or more sets with lower reps????  I'm getting very confused!!
> 
> Thanks



No one level of intensity should be used at the exclusion of all others.  Your 6-12Rm (70-85% of your 1RM) is supposed to be the "ideal range" for hypertrophy, but using higher or lower intensities is certainly a good idea for a variety of reasons.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Try two sets of 6-10 reps per exercise.    If you are doing a full body workout - focus primarily on compound movements.   I would not do more than 16 total sets per workout if you are going three times a week.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



This is more or less my workout in a push/pull/legs format. 2 sets is plenty per exercise. I do 4 sets squats though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2006)

eastbourneguy said:


> Thanks yellowmoomba,
> 
> I am currently doing a three day split, push/pull/legs.  I'll try one to two sets as a warm up with light weight, then two sets of 6-10 with heavy weight, and I guess once I can do two sets of 10 I should be increasing the weight until it gets back to 6?



Just try to beat what you did last time...either one more rep or 5 more lbs.   Yes - once you are able to do two sets of 10 I would add more weight.    

You could also do a set of 10 reps then add some weight and go for a set of 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> This is more or less my workout in a push/pull/legs format. 2 sets is plenty per exercise. I do 4 sets squats though.



Nice!   

Have you tried a '20 Rep Squat' (with the weight that you normally would do 10 reps) ?????.... You won't need to do four sets of those


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 1, 2006)

I do at least 3 sets per exercise...

Week1: 3x12
2:  4x8
3:  3x5 (same weights as week 2)
4:  5x5

I don't include ab work in every workout.  I don't even like to think of working out my "abs" anymore...I think in terms of core strength and stability 

If I'm not beat after legs I throw in some core work.  I don't count it as part of the overall volume because comparitively low intensity and takes minutes.  My core is strong like bull...and I attribute 95% of it's strength to big compound lifts...


----------



## eastbourneguy (Sep 1, 2006)

Great, thanks for your help guys, I'm off to sort out my routine, I also think that after 9 weeks of a single set workout my body is used to it, so a little bit of variety isn't going to do any harm.  I am thinking of 3-4 weeks with 2 sets of 6-10, then maybe a couple of weeks at 2 sets of 1-6 with much heavier weights, then back to 6-10 and then maybe a week or two with lighter weights and got for 12-15 reps just to keep things different, does this sound like a good idea??


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice!
> 
> Have you tried a '20 Rep Squat' (with the weight that you normally would do 10 reps) ?????.... You won't need to do four sets of those



Yes and i also do 20 rep deads, and cleans, for 7 sets for cardio. Lighter weight of course.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

cleans for cardio?


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/par37.htm


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

high reps of a power exercise is assinine because after about 5 reps your speed starts to slow down.  then you aren't working in the same capacity.

high reps of an exericse that requires a lot of technique, like a clean, is assinine because after about 3-5 reps, form starts to break down and then you start programming bad movement patterns into your technique.  Some smart strength coach (can't remeber who) said "college coaches that are still doing more then 5 reps in the clean are just morons"...


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 2, 2006)

Thats why you use only use 70 lbs.  I sweat as much as running. There is no loss of intensity after only 3 reps.

Youve completley missed the point. In this capacity its not used as a strength or power exercise. Also form can be practiced for when weight is piled on and it is used as a power exercise.

Try it some time.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Thats why you use only use 70 lbs.  I sweat as much as running. There is no loss of intensity after only 3 reps.
> 
> Youve completley missed the point. In this capacity its not used as a strength or power exercise. Also form can be practiced for when weight is piled on and it is used as a power exercise.
> 
> Try it some time.



at 70lbs the intensity is to light to serve the actual puprose of the exercise.

it is a power exercise.  is should be trained that way.  it is a technique exercise, it shouldn't be done for high reps.

jsut like intense plyometrics....not for cardio purposes.  No one does 15 reps of depth jumps.

If you want to do cardio, try doing some circuits like Cowpimp does.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 2, 2006)

Explain to me how this is counter productive to improving my aerobic conditioning?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Explain to me how this is counter productive to improving my aerobic conditioning?



like is said....it is not an exercise that lends itself to aerobic work....for the reasons above:

1) it is a power exercise, require all out explosive effort that can last for maybe 5 reps tops.

2) it is a very technical exercise and after about 3-5 reps, technqiue starts to breakdown and you are programming bad technique.


Don't get mad at me.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 2, 2006)

P-funk said:


> like is said....it is not an exercise that lends itself to aerobic work.....


Try it.



P-funk said:


> Don't get mad at me.


No ones mad


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Try it.
> 
> 
> No ones mad



I do cleans all the time.

the most I go for is 5 reps.

Why would I try something that makes no sense?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

try doing ocmplexes if you want to work more endurance.

then you can do a variety of things...

like 5 reps of each exercise without putting the bar down:
a1) hang clean
a2) front squat
a3) power jerk
a4) clean pull


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 2, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Why would I try something that makes no sense?



Have a sense of adventure.

Why not try that routine once and then make an objective comparison to other forms of conditioning.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Have a sense of adventure.
> 
> Why not try that routine once and then make an objective comparison to other forms of conditioning.




Because, it makes no sense.  I can't justify it in my training or the training of others.  So I don't do it.  Certain exercises (like olympic lifts; like plyos) have certian uses and they lend themselves very well to those modalities.  this is not one of them.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 2, 2006)

I plan on doing this next session. I'll print out your avatar and tape it to the wall for motivation 

I like the idea of adding in more movements in series. I will incorporate that later.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 2, 2006)

P-funk said:


> try doing ocmplexes if you want to work more endurance.
> 
> then you can do a variety of things...
> 
> ...



Randy's circuit training?? j/k

That looks like fun and definitely looks like it would wear you out.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Randy's circuit training?? j/k
> 
> That looks like fun and definitely looks like it would wear you out.



yea, complexes are tough.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 2, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, complexes are tough.



Is the main purpose of a complex to hammer technique while condition yourself at the same time??  What other functions might they have/?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 2, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Is the main purpose of a complex to hammer technique while condition yourself at the same time??  What other functions might they have/?



technique
conditioning
power endurace


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah, I have done a complex like that.  It went like this:

5 reps each of the following (Done in succession, so complete all 5 reps on the first before going to the next):

Hang power clean
Front squat
Push press
Back squat
Deadlift
Romanian deadlift
Bent row

That shit is killer.  I only used 95 pounds, and it fucking floors me.


----------

